# Korben is changing,..



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 17, 2011)

_He has gotten much brighter in some places and darker in others. His bands or stripes have broken up quite a bit especially the black ones.  He's also developing what looks like a mustache on his nose and both sides of his mouth.

Every time he sheds,.. there's something different.

The first pics have been posted before and are from they day I got him. 
The second pics are from today.






































Except for this one,.. it's a little older than the first day pics. But I try to post pics with the same profile to compare.









_


----------



## turtlepunk (Jul 17, 2011)

lol he is developing a "mustache"! super cute!


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow hes grown a bunch! Hes so cute, I love the shape of the colombian heads. They're like little dinosaurs lol.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 18, 2011)

_Thanks,.. I didn't notice that it looked like a mustache until I down loaded the pics. _


----------



## jerobi2k (Jul 18, 2011)

he looks very sophisticated!  handsome fellow.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Jul 18, 2011)

That is one nice looking Columbian. Looks very healthy and well cared for.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jul 19, 2011)

_Thank you Jerobi and Draco,.. he's been a bit full of himself lately. Spending more time out and posturing when people walk by. :blush: But at least he took time to pose for the camera,.. then he went in his hide when he was done._


----------

